

Competent Jerks, Lovable Fools, and the Formation of Social Networks - senthil_rajasek
http://www.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/hbr/articles/article.jsp?ml_action=get-article&articleID=R0506E

======
bprater
Can someone make the rest of the article available?

~~~
sharksandwich
<http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/4916.html>

Not really worth the read, honestly - a lot of fluff

------
coglethorpe
"New research shows that when people need help getting a job done, they’ll
choose a congenial colleague over a more capable one. That has big
implications for every organization—and not all of them are negative."

If by "new research" they mean my entire working experience and probably that
of millions of others, or the design that led to LinkedIn's success, sure.

I've seen far too many people work themselves right out of a job because they
were just impossible to deal with.

------
d0mine
I wish I could push a _Report Spam_ button.

~~~
senthil_rajasek
d0mine, personality types affect the success/failure of any venture, its
relevant and useful to this community.

~~~
noonespecial
His problem wasn't that the article was not relevant. His problem is that none
of us can read it because its locked behind a subscription service.

This means that it either doesn't belong here (and is here by accident) or is
spam trying to get us to sign up, which also doesn't belong here.

~~~
senthil_rajasek
Hmmm here is how I accessed the full article. I used my local public library's
online magazine access. I don't have a personal subscription to HBR.

